# ASPC Look up, please?



## Mominis (Apr 6, 2011)

Would someone please do a show record look up on the mare we just bought, Michigan's Ray of Hope? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Lewella (Apr 6, 2011)

Mominis said:


> Would someone please do a show record look up on the mare we just bought, Michigan's Ray of Hope? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks so much!


ASPC - 155012A MICHIGAN'S RAY OF HOPE

Sex: MARE Color: LIVER CHESTNUT

Height: Mane & Tail: FLAXEN

Date Foaled: 06/29/2005 Markings (1): RIGHT FRONT CORONET

Date Registered: 02/01/2006 Markings (2): BOTH REAR FETLOCKS

Current Owner: LEEANA HACKWORTH Markings (3):

Breeder: THOMAS TAYLOR Markings (4):

-------132634A MICHIGAN'S GALLOPPING GOURMET

-----137608A MICHIGAN'S HART BREAKER (HOF)

-------132460A MICHIGAN'S HEART THROB (HOF)

---146432A MICHIGAN'S WILD HORSE (HOF)

-------136029A MICHIGAN'S KING PIN (HOF)

-----140317A MICHIGAN'S CHEROKEE QUEEN (HOF)

-------134590A MICHIGAN'S HALF-BREED

-------132634A MICHIGAN'S GALLOPPING GOURMET

-----137608A MICHIGAN'S HART BREAKER (HOF)

-------132460A MICHIGAN'S HEART THROB (HOF)

---144197A MICHIGAN'S SPOTTED FAWN

-------124861A MICHIGAN'S AQUANAUT

-----134590A MICHIGAN'S HALF-BREED

-------105582A PONY-VISTA'S KOKET


----------



## Mominis (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, Lewella. Does this mean that she has not been shown?


----------



## Leeana (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey mimi, i checked out her show record and she has never been shown (well, yet..). All you do is go to the reg website and click on show results, go to ASPC results and then HOF Life-to-death and it gives you all the points ext, which she hasn't got any. The studbooks only show pedigree, progency, owner ext ext. Finding the show results are simple, just type in her reg number (155012) when you find the hof life to death box.

PS - Check out that breeding....one heck of a pedigree!




Hart Breaker top & bottom, Half Breed top and bottom..then king peen and auqunaut right there too. When you look at her papers, its like HOF everywhere you look...

Her paperwork is in the mail on way to you too


----------



## Mominis (Apr 6, 2011)

Her breeding is what finally pushed me over the edge, I had been thinking about her for quite a while until I decided to just go for it and buy her (the husband is still ribbing me about it lol). I am so excited about getting her here, show record or not.



Hopefully, we will be able to get the horse that we want from the Taylor's sale and they can share a 'cab' here to Missouri! I'm so excited and thanks for letting me know her papers are on the way!


----------

